# Update!!



## Charliejones

:happydance::happydance:I find out in a week and a half what I'm having but it's driving me mad, I really want a girl as I currently have a beautiful boy! If I show the scan on its own every1 says boy but if I show it next to my littles boys scan every1 says girl!,

Please can I have your input ladies as I'm not very good with the whole nub theory :flower:

Thank you

It's a beautiful girl!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## BabyLuv88

It does look like a girl but you never know.... I know this girl who was sure she was having a boy and she did that intelligence gender test and it said boy... when she went to her ultrasound no penis found lol...


----------



## Charliejones

BabyLuv88 said:


> It does look like a girl but you never know.... I know this girl who was sure she was having a boy and she did that intelligence gender test and it said boy... when she went to her ultrasound no penis found lol...

Oh no! I hope she hadn't started buying anything, is the intelligence gender test that 1 where you wee on it and it comes up pink or blue?

I don't know if I trust these tests lol if it said girl I'd get too excited and go into pink overload :haha:


----------



## lau86

If that's the nub it looks quite flat so girl, but the skull looks very boy to me! Sorry I'm no help!


----------



## Charliejones

I can't really keep up with skull and theory to be honest 1 min I think it looks girly then a boy the next xx


----------



## lau86

Tbh if you're driving yourself crazy i would try and forget about it for now. There is no way you can know from the nub and skull theory or by comparing the two scans. I know it's fun but if you 'really want' a girl you could upset yourself.


----------



## Charliejones

When I say driving myself crazy I mean inpatient with excitement, I never found out with my 1st mainly because of my partner didn't want to but this time I have the appointment so I can find out which for all of us is very exciting. Of course I'd like a girl so I can be greedy and have 1 of each but if it is a boy I wouldn't be upset.

I like all the fun little games it makes the time go faster and interesting. The theory's for me I find are a tease as I keep looking back at scan pictures! I just want to know what I'm growing like every1 else. My gut feeling is that it is a boy because for some reason I've always seen myself with 2 boys,I'm blessed no matter what the sex is


----------



## madseasons

I am going to guess :pink: !!! Update when you can!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## DebbieF

Boy :)


----------



## Charliejones

Thank you ladies :hugs: will update first thing Monday!! Hope hubby won't be reading my posts because he's not finding out! Should be interesting to see how long that lasts :haha:


----------



## minniemo

Pink x quite a round skull x


----------



## Charliejones

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Sassie2014

I'm terrible at nub theory too but I'm in the same boat you are... I've been driving myself crazy since my 12 week scan trying to figure out if it's a boy or girl!!


----------



## Charliejones

I know it's all I think about! I'm doing the whole this time next week I'll know pink or blue and 5 more sleeps! Lol


----------



## tubs

Girl I think!


----------



## Charliejones

I do hope I finally get my Lacey-river I've loved that name for so long and it's hard to pick for boys I think xx


----------



## Charliejones

4 more sleeps!!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think skull looks very girly, not sure the nub is on display? hope you get your girl x


----------



## Charliejones

Thank you lovely and congrats on ur pregnancy x


----------



## LittleLala

I think girl!! :pink: good luck xx


----------



## Charliejones

Thank you! Never thought I'd say this but I can't wait for the weekend to be over lol


----------



## babyplease01

I never even heard of the theories, but my intuition says the face looks like a girl. So another vote for girl, I guess!! (I'm driving myself bonkers too!!!)


----------



## Charliejones

babyplease01 said:


> I never even heard of the theories, but my intuition says the face looks like a girl. So another vote for girl, I guess!! (I'm driving myself bonkers too!!!)

Ohhh when do u find out?:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm driving myself crazy too, i just NEED to know!! 21 days...and counting!


----------



## Charliejones

So glad I'm not the only 1:happydance:


----------



## babyplease01

Charliejones said:


> babyplease01 said:
> 
> 
> I never even heard of the theories, but my intuition says the face looks like a girl. So another vote for girl, I guess!! (I'm driving myself bonkers too!!!)
> 
> Ohhh when do u find out?:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm having blood drawn for Panorama next week!! I'm so excited and so nervous!!!


----------



## Charliejones

babyplease01 said:


> Charliejones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyplease01 said:
> 
> 
> I never even heard of the theories, but my intuition says the face looks like a girl. So another vote for girl, I guess!! (I'm driving myself bonkers too!!!)
> 
> Ohhh when do u find out?:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having blood drawn for Panorama next week!! I'm so excited and so nervous!!!Click to expand...

I'm doing the whole this time next week eeeeekkkkkk we will know! I can't wait for the January sales so I can start shopping lol


----------



## babyplease01

Charliejones said:


> babyplease01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliejones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyplease01 said:
> 
> 
> I never even heard of the theories, but my intuition says the face looks like a girl. So another vote for girl, I guess!! (I'm driving myself bonkers too!!!)
> 
> Ohhh when do u find out?:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having blood drawn for Panorama next week!! I'm so excited and so nervous!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm doing the whole this time next week eeeeekkkkkk we will know! I can't wait for the January sales so I can start shopping lolClick to expand...

That's so exciting!!!! I guess about two weeks from not I'll get my results. I hope they don't take forever!!!!!


----------



## Charliejones

No I reckon they will be quite quick with things like that x


----------



## Charliejones

1 more sleep!:happydance: sorry ladies I'll stop now x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Can't wait to hear! i have just managed to shave 4 days off when i can find out too :happydance:


----------



## LittleLala

So exciting x


----------



## Charliejones

30mummyof1 said:


> Can't wait to hear! i have just managed to shave 4 days off when i can find out too :happydance:

Ahh that's fab news! Make sure u update soon as u know!


----------



## Charliejones

Can't believe today is the day actually feel a little bit sick :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

:happydance: what time is your scan?


----------



## LittleLala

Looking forward to finding out the answer!!


----------



## Charliejones

1.30 x


----------



## babyplease01

Charliejones said:


> Can't believe today is the day actually feel a little bit sick :haha:

Aaaaahhhhh tell us tell us tell us!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!! And jealous!! :haha: I can't wait till Friday!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Where are you?! x


----------



## Charliejones

I'm so happy I finally got my Lacey- river George I am over the moon :cloud9::cloud9::kiss:xxxxxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

yay :happydance: have you been shopping yet?!


----------



## Charliejones

Haha no not yet I took my friend for a meal to celebrate can not wait to go and have a look in next though!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Next is the best :) congrats on your little girl x


----------



## babyplease01

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## LittleLala

Woohoo congrats!!! So lovely!!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Charliejones

Thank you ladies! Who needs a gender predictor test when I can just have u lovelies :haha:


----------



## nilllabean26

Awesome. Glad u got Wat u wanted.


----------

